# Employment siuation in UAE



## talaldesin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi

I will be coming to UAE in next couple of months. I have work visa with NOC.

I have around 8 years of experience working for a UK base BPO in Pakistan.

I know getting a managerial position is hard for a newcomer. I don't mind starting with an entry level job.

Can anybody guide if there are any jobs in Call Center and BPOs? What is the salary structure and if there are any additional benefits?

And how can I approach outsourcing industry in UAE?

Thank you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No idea what BPO is but will answer with what I know about call centers. Have a sudanese friend (raised in saudi and speaks arabic) who works in a call center with a rewards program business. When he started, he came from saudi and had been working in a call center for a number of years. He started at only 5500 dirhams here in dubai, all in and after a year and a half, had worked his way up for a manager position and 8000k. Gets no additional benefits and even though if he thinks of it in sudanese money, it is alot, for the uae he is living very rough. Had many talks about it   

You already have a work visa and a noc? Once you take a position and get a work visa, is not so easy to change jobs. You have to make over a certain amount (believe is 12k) or other stipulations to get around the ban that an employer can place on you. So if you are taking a job just to come and thinking to look for a job, be very careful.... 

You just have to find what offices have call centers. There are many call centers in the uae. But the pay overall for most of them is in the 2 to 5k range for entry type jobs. I hope you find a position that will suit your needs. Stick to your guns. Good luck.


----------



## talaldesin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Jynxgirl... thank you very much.



Jynxgirl said:


> No idea what BPO is but will answer with what I know about call centers. Have a sudanese friend (raised in saudi and speaks arabic) who works in a call center with a rewards program business. When he started, he came from saudi and had been working in a call center for a number of years. He started at only 5500 dirhams here in dubai, all in and after a year and a half, had worked his way up for a manager position and 8000k. Gets no additional benefits and even though if he thinks of it in sudanese money, it is alot, for the uae he is living very rough. Had many talks about it
> 
> You already have a work visa and a noc? Once you take a position and get a work visa, is not so easy to change jobs. You have to make over a certain amount (believe is 12k) or other stipulations to get around the ban that an employer can place on you. So if you are taking a job just to come and thinking to look for a job, be very careful....
> 
> You just have to find what offices have call centers. There are many call centers in the uae. But the pay overall for most of them is in the 2 to 5k range for entry type jobs. I hope you find a position that will suit your needs. Stick to your guns. Good luck.


----------

